# Pre Work out



## Oenomaus (Apr 17, 2015)

So whilst scowering  the internet for the least expensive pre-work out I can buy,(Pardon my spelling, I went to public schools) I ran across a familiar name. "Cobra Labs The Curse" in an ample 50 servings. I've never heard of a Cobra labs pre-work out, but I'm curious to know if anyone has ever had any, tasted it? Does it have a good surge of energy, or should I avoid it being caffeine sensitive? I'm looking for something to give me a little edge, but not get that nauseous hot, headache feeling where I climb the walls or take all my clothes off at the gym. Thanks in advance.


----------



## TheLupinator (Apr 17, 2015)

Oenomaus said:


> So whilst scowering  the internet for the least expensive pre-work out I can buy,(Pardon my spelling, I went to public schools) I ran across a familiar name. "Cobra Labs The Curse" in an ample 50 servings. I've never heard of a Cobra labs pre-work out, but I'm curious to know if anyone has ever had any, tasted it? Does it have a good surge of energy, or should I avoid it being caffeine sensitive? I'm looking for something to give me a little edge, but not get that nauseous hot, headache feeling where I climb the walls or take all my clothes off at the gym. Thanks in advance.



Caffeine and ephedrine have always worked best for me - $15-20 for 60servings is pretty cheap too

Other than that, I mix my own non-stim pre-workout which is just 2.5g creatine mono, 2g beta alanine, 8g citrulline malate, 550mg agmatine. I buy these products separate for bulk supplement sites and mix them myself. Very cheap


----------



## trodizzle (Apr 17, 2015)

I don't really focus on cheap but focus on good. I'm a big fan of Pre Jym but it runs about $1.74 per serving. Still cheaper than a Red Bull.


----------



## bvs (Apr 17, 2015)

c4 is one i like that isnt crazy over the top in its effect and its reasonably priced. i stick to only one scoop and the tub lasts ages


----------



## SFGiants (Apr 17, 2015)

Caffeine and ephedrine


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 17, 2015)

Neon sport volt .


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 17, 2015)

Sometimes I take a cup of strong coffee but that's about it. Rarely do I use a pre workout supp


----------



## widehips71 (Apr 17, 2015)

Pure caffeine without all the bullshit is cheap and effective.  And lets me honest, that's the only thing you're feeling in prew/o stuff anyways.  Unless you're getting something with meth in it; which happens


----------



## Jada (Apr 17, 2015)

C4 son ! I like it.


----------



## trodizzle (Apr 17, 2015)

widehips71 said:


> Pure caffeine without all the bullshit is cheap and effective.  And lets me honest, that's the only thing you're feeling in prew/o stuff anyways.  Unless you're getting something with meth in it; which happens


----------



## ToolSteel (Apr 18, 2015)

Dr Jekyll is pretty solid if you're sensitive to caffeine. Hemavol is by far my favorite stim free pre. Just got another tub after being
Off it
For a couple months. Pumps were unbelievable.


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 18, 2015)

I like RSP Nutrition's Fast Fuel. No jitters, no crash just solid focus & energy.


----------



## Redrum1327 (Apr 18, 2015)

N.O.xplode by bsn is good the new formula is delicous and it comes in a caffeine free version too


----------



## Ped X (Apr 20, 2015)

Im not a fan of coffee or stims but I found a nice stim free pre called Opus that I like.


----------

